# Tell me the right way for update



## serjsk8 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good day! I want to ask you advice ... At work I use a server with FreeBSD and I don't have problems with the update because each server has minimum number of applications. And I use the ports system and package system. On the server, I can easily rebuild the application and install the new version.

But how can I do on my home old laptop? At home I try to use the package system. Yesterday I updated the system with 8.1 RELEASE to 8.2 RELEASE and now I have some new packages are available. I want to upgrade to KDE 4.5 and update my other applications.

I understand, I need to recompile KDE and ALL its dependencies and recompile ALL my apps. This is a very very long time and therefore I want to continue to use the package system.

If I understand correctly, I have to manually delete *ALL* my applications (KDE, KDEnlive, FFMPEG, VirtualBOX y, etc.) and re-install them from the packages. This is the correct way? Or am I mistaken?

Thank you!

P.S.
I also read a forum thread:
"How often do you update your FreeBSD machines?"


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

serjsk8 said:
			
		

> I understand, I need to recompile KDE and ALL its dependencies and recompile ALL my apps.


This would only be needed if you upgraded a major version, not a minor one.



> If I understand correctly, I have to manually delete *ALL* my applications (KDE, KDEnlive, FFMPEG, VirtualBOX y, etc.) and re-install them from the packages.


That's the best and simplest way of doing it. It'll save you from dependency hell.


----------



## expl (Mar 9, 2011)

You could use ports-mgmt/bxpkg the recent version has an update manager for binary packages that can update all your packages in a few clicks. Only issue that I could see is that you would need to get gtk20 installed if you haven't done it yet (since you are using KDE).


----------



## serjsk8 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks SirDice
Thanks Expl, I'll try bxpkg


----------



## serjsk8 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im find this HOWTO "FreeBSD Binary Upgrade (base system + packages)"
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17722
And that's what SirDice said!
Thanks!


----------

